# Facelifted A5/S5 Cabriolet Mule Pops Up on AutoZeitung



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Disguised facelift variants of A/S4 and A/S5 bodystyles have been popping up on spy photo pages for a few weeks now. This morning you can now add Cabriolet to the list of cars that've been seen, and it looks to either be an S5 or an A5 S-line.

Why S or S-line? It's the lower valence. Note the same shape as the A6 S-line. The brakes on the car look big enough to be S5 spec but otherwise the dark car shot at night doesn't reveal anything else. 

Check out more at AutoZeitung after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

And also the coupe'.






































autowereld.com


----------

